# Terra Nova (TV Series)



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This looks pretty interesting from Steven Spielberg... just saw a clip on one of the Super Bowl commercials.










*TERRA NOVA*

From executive producers Steven Spielberg, Peter Chernin, Brannon Braga, René Echevarria and Aaron Kaplan comes an epic family adventure 85 million years in the making.

TERRA NOVA follows an ordinary family on an incredible journey back in time to prehistoric Earth as a small part of a daring experiment to save the human race. In the year 2149, the world is dying. The planet is overdeveloped and overcrowded, with the majority of plant and animal life extinct. The future of mankind is in doubt, and its only hope for survival is in the distant past.

When scientists at the FERMI Particle Accelerator unexpectedly discovered a fracture in time that made it possible to construct a portal into primeval history, the bold notion was born to resettle humanity in the past – a second chance to rebuild civilization and get it right this time.

The series centers on the Shannon family as they join the Tenth Pilgrimage of settlers to Terra Nova, the first colony established in this beautiful yet forbidding land. JIM SHANNON (Jason O’Mara), a devoted father with a checkered past, guides his family through this new world of limitless beauty, mystery and terror. Jim’s wife, ELISABETH SHANNON (Shelley Conn), is a trauma surgeon and the newest addition to TERRA NOVA’s medical team. JOSH SHANNON (Landon Liboiron) is their 17-year-old son who is angry to leave life as he knows it behind; upon arriving at the settlement, he finds himself instantly drawn to the beautiful and rule-breaking SKYE (Allison Miller). MADDY SHANNON (Naomi Scott), Josh’s endearingly awkward 15-year-old sister, hopes TERRA NOVA will give her a new chance to reinvent herself. Although Elisabeth’s medical training secured the family a spot on the pilgrimage, a secret involving their five-year-old daughter, ZOE (Alana Mansour), soon endangers their place in this utopia.

Upon the Shannon’s arrival, they are introduced to COMMANDER NATHANIEL TAYLOR (Stephen Lang), the charismatic and heroic first pioneer and leader of the settlement. Taylor, along with his right-hand man, GUZMAN (Mido Hamada), warn the travelers that while Terra Nova is a place of new opportunities and fresh beginnings, all is not as idyllic as it initially appears. Along with blue skies, towering waterfalls and lush vegetation, the surrounding terrain is teeming with danger – and not just of the man-eating dinosaur variety. There is also a splinter colony of renegades led by the battle-hardened MIRA (Christine Adams), who is vehemently opposed to Taylor and his leadership.

Even more threatening than what lies outside the protective walls of the colony is the chilling possibility that something sinister is happening inside Terra Nova. The Shannons will come to suspect that not everyone on this mission has the same idea of how to best save mankind; in fact, there may be forces intent on destroying this new world before it even begins.

TERRA NOVA is produced by 20th Century Fox Television, Chernin Entertainment DreamWorks Television and Kapital Entertainment. Steven Spielberg, Peter Chernin, Brannon Braga, René Echevarria, Jon Cassar, Aaron Kaplan, Katherine Pope, Justin Falvey, Darryl Frank, Craig Silverstein and Kelly Marcel serve as executive producers. Alex Graves serves as executive producer and directed the series preview.

Source: FOX Broadcasting Company


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I missed that ad...

Looks promising, at the very least - it sounds like a rather cool concept!

Seems like it's been a while since a good new sci-fi show.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I just hope its not another "Lost" type TV show. They really screwed that series up as it had so much potential and the last season it was awful.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

It took me a little time to warm up to Stargate... I wouldn't mind something along those lines.
Edit: In rereading the show synopsis........ Sounds like it might lack the variety of a show like Stargate..

I just get frustrated when they try to turn a show into a prime time drama and just end up trying too hard.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I agree, I got bummed out myself with Lost in the end. They had it going in too many directions with plot holes galore.

I have always been somewhat of a dinosaur movie fan, like the Jurassic Park, Cloverfield, Mysterious Island, Journey to the Center of the Earth, King Kong, etc. So I am interested to see how this one will play out.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I finally caught the first episode and liked it a lot. I like the characters and it seems like it could end up being a pretty good show. We will see.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I caught the first episode as well. As long as it stays that well paced I'll be hooked.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

They showed the first episode here last night..
Looks to be a good show with a few twists..the other settlement for one..
It reminded me of what it would be like to have a village in the middle of "Jurassic Park" with some very nasty creatures all about! :yikes:


----------



## aLittletank (Dec 25, 2011)

We have watched all the 1st season and have enjoyed the show. Plenty of intrigue and side plots to keep you wondering from show to show. I am curious how the next year will play out now that the colony is cut off from the future and the mystery of the badlands looms.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... the badlands mystery certainly has me curious.

While it isn't my favorite show... it is definitely one I enjoy watching.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, its got my curiosity for sure.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

It's decent scifi, but not great. Where is my space opera?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We need another Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I wish they would do something with the Star Trek series again. I thought Enterprise was just getting good when they canceled it.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> I wish they would do something with the Star Trek series again. I thought Enterprise was just getting good when they canceled it.


When I compare Enterprise to DS9, Voyager or TNG it was dreadful. Besides they should have gone forward IMO. Do another generation.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

We're currently getting re-runs of TNG and Voyager..Maybe Enterprise will be next!


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Agreed, Terra Nova has been good, but not great.

Has it been confirmed renewed yet?

It's definitely overdue for another Star Trek series, no doubt! I wouldn't even mind another Stargate spin off... I'm still watching Sanctuary but it's definitely lacking compared to the Stargate franchise.

Another BSG series would be great, too.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I gotta believe with the way they ended the season that they will renew it... or already have, otherwise I think they would have ended it differently, but then again, you never know about the networks.


----------



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

I have to disagree; I find it a terrible boring series, although it started off promising. Same old tired universal plots, only with dinosaurs. Couldda been any Western from the 1950s.

Jim


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> I gotta believe with the way they ended the season that they will renew it... or already have, otherwise I think they would have ended it differently, but then again, you never know about the networks.


Once upon a time (not the series LOL), that would certainly be the case, but these days it's less and less uncommon for networks to pull the plug with little or no warning to the series' producers, giving little or no time to change story lines to wrap up a series, if needed. 

Hope you're right, though, I'm curious to see what they do next.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Apparently they don't plan to do anything... the show was canceled. I hate when they do that.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats crummy :thumbsdown: I was curious as to what they planned to do with it this season.


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

Another one goes down the drain
That is why I never wanted to watch a series before, but I really got hooked on battlestar galactica and the had their share of problem. Everytime I tell myself I will not watch a series until its finish, but then I see preview and I cannot resist (just like January first: I will do this and not do that.... good for 2 weeks)


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

Even though I thought this show was full of predictable plots and some cheesy acting for some reason I still kept coming back for new episodes. I do think they should have kept it if only to have an option that is not a reality tv or crime scene investigation or court room battle based show.

Should have given this one a bit more time to develop. I am also past the point of wanting to even start watching a show only to have it cancelled long before the plot wrings out and are just left hanging.


----------

